# Netflix Crashes



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Tried to watch a Netflix movie last night for the first time since the 20.2 update. The App crashed twice and on the third crash caused the tivo premier to reboot. Nice little 5 minute intermission. Is this the new norm, watch till it crashes; restart; watch; restart; watch; reboot; take a break. Oh almost forgot, finish movie.


----------



## JPS10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Interesting. I had the same thing happen the day after I got 20.2. Since then I have watched about a dozen Netflix shows and it has been stable never missing a beat.


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

We haven't had any issues with Netflix since the upgrade. We use it quite a bit playing shows that my grandson likes.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

That happened to me a couple nights ago. I was watching a NetFlix stream and then the TiVo rebooted.

I wonder if I put the Roku in the garage too soon...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Netflix has been rock solid for me since the update. Only flakiness I had was with my usb wireless connection, which I just hardwired. Now, I always get full HD, every time, where prior I would get it about 60% of the time.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Same here. Rock solid before 20.2 and now it has crashed twice in a month when streaming


----------



## Renesis (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it has a lot to do with what you are watching. I've come across certain content that will cause a crash/reboot every time while other content plays just fine. Right now I cant watch any episode of Rescue Me season 5 without getting a crash/reboot within 10 minutes but other stuff plays just fine.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Renesis said:


> I think it has a lot to do with what you are watching. I've come across certain content that will cause a crash/reboot every time while other content plays just fine. Right now I cant watch any episode of Rescue Me season 5 without getting a crash/reboot within 10 minutes but other stuff plays just fine.


Content should not be able to cause a crash/reboot, of course. Please tell TiVo all about it, including details of exactly which show and how far in.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Renesis said:


> I think it has a lot to do with what you are watching. I've come across certain content that will cause a crash/reboot every time while other content plays just fine. Right now I cant watch any episode of Rescue Me season 5 without getting a crash/reboot within 10 minutes but other stuff plays just fine.


Similar things happen to my Dad, streaming through his Sony DVD player. Certain episodes of a TV show he watches have sound but no video.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

I thought about this last night, and I could be way off base.

Wondering if hte netflxi crash has anything to do with upconverting the signal to 1080P 24P. I have that on my settings. 

Just throwing it out there, could be wrong but crazier things can happen.

For me, I have it set to 1080P 24. I'll set it down to 1080i and see if it becomes stables.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ghuido said:


> I thought about this last night, and I could be way off base.
> 
> Wondering if hte netflxi crash has anything to do with upconverting the signal to 1080P 24P. I have that on my settings.
> 
> ...


Why would that cause an issue? All my content is scaled to 1080P60. Whether I scale it to 1080P60, 1080P24, 720P60, or even 480P60, it should not make a difference.

Since you say you are scaling it to 1080P24 I assume you are talking about an external scaler since the TiVo cannot scale anything to 1080P24, it only has pass-thru 1080P24 capability.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Again just throwing it out there. Could be totally off base.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

ghuido said:


> I thought about this last night, and I could be way off base.
> 
> Wondering if hte netflxi crash has anything to do with upconverting the signal to 1080P 24P. I have that on my settings.
> 
> ...


It seems unlikely, but try it for a while and see if it makes a difference. I don't think you'll suffer too much from having to watch 1080i.


----------

